# Venting Red Devil/Midas (Pictures)



## cichlidae212 (Dec 23, 2013)

This fish is about three years old now, and is actually a fry I kept from my last breeding pair. It grew to almost three times the size of its next largest sibling, then proceeded to cannibalize all of the smallest ones. *** kept him/her alone until now, but I would like to pair it up in the near future. But, I need to know what im dealing with first. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Based on those pictures, I believe it is male. A pears to come to a point. But from a picture, really not quite the same as viewing it in person.
Typically, a male's organ will look much the same through out the year. It might get a little smaller or a little longer, but usually remains fairly similar from week to week. Yes, it is possible for it to recede to nothing, but IME is very uncommon for a male. The distinguishing characteristic is that the tip comes to a point; the tube is "skinnier" and not blunt like the female's. It's points back, but when longer can often curve forward.
The female organ is in more of a cycle; in a much greater state of fluctuation. It recedes to nothing protruding at all, and then slowly over weeks or months starts to come out. It can become very thick, large and blunt shortly before laying eggs, but does not always make it that far before it begins to recede to nothing. The tube points down and the tip is blunt.
Make note of what the tube looks like now, and observe over the coarse of a few weeks or even months. If it doesn't change much from what it looks like today (other then MAYBE a little length either way) then you have a male.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd agree that based on those photos, I'd say male.


----------



## chopmgw (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi Guys
First time poster here.
I have a 20cm Red devil that Im also trying to sex.
Not really sure what Im looking for in the vent area.
Wondering if u can give ur thoughts from the pics.
I have a suspicion its a female.


----------

